# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pelene rodina pusa ! zar samo gotovina?

## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

mame koje ste kupovale rodine pelene ..zar samo se gotovinom mogu kupiti? :? [/code]

----------


## zmaj

hmmmpa kad šalju poštom...plaćaš na račun, zar ne?? kartice?? ne vjerujem...mi smo u Zg i plaćali smo gotovinom

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

a dali ima još neki dučan u zg osim kamarisa sa platnenim pelenama????

----------


## hagulkica

www.smib.net
provjeri, čini mi se da primaju kartice

----------


## zmaj

www.pahuljica.hr
www.babyshop.hr

na smibu...se plaća internet vezom...kartice, jel

----------


## emily

> mame koje ste kupovale rodine pelene ..zar samo se gotovinom mogu kupiti? :? [/code]


sori, promaknulo mi je ovo pitanje pa tek sad odgovaram  :Sad:  

U Rodinom Gnijezdu se pelene mogu kupiti za gotovinu, ako vam ih saljemo postom mozete platiti unaprijed na racun Udruge, ili pouzecem po primitku pelenica

----------


## anki

a na rodinoj rasprodaji

----------

